# Twisted Whiskerz Catfish Tournament --Event #2 Saturday June 23, 2012 Atwood Lake



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Event #2 is now 8 days away!! Flathead pot has carried over!!! $$$$$$ Bring your A game to Atwood!!!! 6/23/12 7pm sign up 8pm launch. Back at the docks and in line at 8 am. Break the club record of a 19.02lb Channel and win a Rod and Real Combo. Go to www.twistedwhiskerz.com for additional information. 

___________________________________________________________________

Event #1 Recap West Branch May 19, 2012.
1st Place $450.00 Dan Morgan & Chris Blackmon
2nd Place $380.00 Larry & Cody Martin
3rd Place $70.00 Chris Fontana & Dave Stewart
4th Place Jim Shaw & Chad K. 
American Spirit Rod provided by www.catfishinnovation.com
Big Fish--$113.00 to Chad & Jim 

Over $1,100.00 paid out at West branch!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruno19 (May 13, 2012)

Is this an open tournament series, I could make it to atwood but not the others. 

Thanks


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes. Its an open series. You can do one or all


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

This is an open tourney. If this lake is in your area you may want to consider fishing with us at Tappen as well. For full schedule go to www.twistedwhiskerz.com

Also Atwood may offer a bonus as no one "busted" the Flathead pot from West Branch. I hear Atwood has good numbers of flatty's. The tourney is $40.00 for a 1 or 2 man team and an additional $10.00 gets you in big fish and the flathead pot. 

Anymore questions hit me up and hope to see you there.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

What's the usual number of boats?


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Its always different but seems to be about 15-20 sometimes more sometimes less. I think with the weather being clear and a low of 62 degrees we should have a good turn out.


----------



## bruno19 (May 13, 2012)

Great thanks for the info, I plan on being there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

That restricted motor debate comes into play on this lake. Would love to fish it but can't burn out my trolling motor. 25 horsepower limit and no option of going no wake or idle. See you at Berlin.



Wonder how many will fish? Saw a lot of bigger motors at West Branch.


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

fishingdude said:


> That restricted motor debate comes into play on this lake. Would love to fish it but can't burn out my trolling motor. 25 horsepower limit and no option of going no wake or idle. See you at Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many will fish? Saw a lot of bigger motors at West Branch.


I'm in the same situation as fishingdude. My motor way to big and I'm not using my electric motor all night. I guess the next TW tournament for me will be Sandusky Bay. Won't make Berlin either because I will be fihing Sandusky Bay Tournament. To bad there on the same date. Oh well...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Really? Didn't know that....that blows

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

my prediction the "carroll county boys" school everybody again tonight


----------



## bruno19 (May 13, 2012)

Any results?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

negs said:


> my prediction the "carroll county boys" school everybody again tonight


Those carrol boys are lucky that my 5 lugs and tire flew off my trailer on the way to the lake. Finally fixed it after 6 hours on the side of the road. Hot metal from the trailer started a brush fire which I put out with many gatorades and a few foot stomps. Picked up a cable on the road which wrapped around my tire and hub, seizing the whole thing and bam. Out of commision that nite. So, those schooling carrol boys got lucky.Hope berlin water levels go up, or I won't see any of you guys till the end of August.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear that fishingdude, hope you get it all fixed for next time. I know it doesnt help the past trouble but I always carry a spare hub and bearing set with me just in case.. Its like 30 bucks and you are ready for that type of situation.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Skip Martin won it....huge surprise ; )......I've never been to atwood but it seems to be very popular....got a nice fireworks show and ended up with 5 fish. But it was fun anyway. I will not be doing another tourney if I can't use my big motor

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Any flathead turned in?


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Flathead Pot Carries over to Berlin
I am reasonably sure that Berlin is unlimited horse power
Sorry to hear about the trailer...
The rod and real combo is still available at Berlin for a Channel that breaks the Twisted Whiskerz record of 19.02lbs.
We will be posting full results for Atwood in a few days.
At 1st glance I am fairly sure we paid out around $1,000.00 in cash and merchandise. I will post the official total with the results in a few days.
Thanks to all that fished with us.

VanDammit


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Skip Martin won it....huge surprise ; )......I've never been to atwood but it seems to be very popular....got a nice fireworks show and ended up with 5 fish. But it was fun anyway. I will not be doing another tourney if I can't use my big motor
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Skip Martin didnt win it by himself, Chrissy and Rainy helped


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

throwitback said:


> Skip Martin didnt win it by himself, Chrissy and Rainy helped


Oh ok

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Throwitback- Yep, spare hub, studs, nuts, and bearings are all in the toolbox. You are right, I would of made that tourny with the extra parts. Live and learn. Hopin for some rain in the near future and hope to see you guys at berlin.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone have the info on which ramp is going to be used at Berlin. I assume it's going out of Bonner Rd. Prefishing in the next few days, like to make my plans. Thanks to anyone in the know.


----------

